# installing vinyl siding over aluminum siding



## brad7359 (Jul 20, 2010)

is it possible to install vinyl siding over the old existing aluminum siding


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

brad7359 said:


> is it possible to install vinyl siding over the old existing aluminum siding


No, don't even give it a second thought. Do the right thing and take the aluminum off.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I got $600+ from the scrap yard for the last aluminum siding job I tore off. That was when it was only going for .43 a lb.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

That is such a bad idea on so many levels.
Ron


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Anything is possible!:jester:.... Seriously though, don't ever do that. :no:


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

They put new roofs over the old ones, why not siding :jester:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

remove it,after thinking about it you could be siding over water,trapped in the old siding

i think VSI states it must be removed

sometimes i type faster than i think,and i don't type fast


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

In many areas with variable climate, you are not allowed to put new over old roofing even if you know it will shorten the ;ife and not perform well.

Granted siding is not as critical as roof fpr weatherproofing, there are other problems with trim and performance to be recognized in advance.

Vinyl over any other siding is a mistake.

Dick


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

probably the reason for not allowing roof layovers has to do with the added weight,not so much the shingle performance

i agree with the pros here remove existing materials when possible


----------

